# Uber and Lyft riders of Asian descent are reporting discrimination from drivers



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/uber-and-lyft-riders-of-asian-descent-face-coronavirus-panic.html
Lilian Wang was told by a Lyft driver who picked her up from San Francisco's airport that he had refused rides from people with Asian sounding names. 
Other riders shared similar experiences as fears about the coronavirus continue to spread. 
Lyft and Uber say they have policies that are designed to curb discrimination.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There are a lot of uneducated drivers that listen to the propaganda the media spews without question.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> There are a lot of uneducated drivers that listen to the propaganda the media spews without question.


people will believe anything they see on the news and on tv as demonstrated by that fake story in the other thread


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Not saying this behavior is right, but its almost inevitable. Rideshare drivers are independent contractors, and unlike a brick and mortar jobs, we can chose who we will accept rides requests from and who we won't.

Problem is, who can tell a Chinese person from other Asian races? I can, because I grew up around different Asian races. Also, who can tell a Chinese national from a Chinese American?

What about Mr White businessman who just came back from a trip to China. Will drivers hesitate before letting him in their cars?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Not saying this behavior is right, but its almost inevitable. Rideshare drivers are independent contractors, and unlike a brick and mortar jobs, we can chose who we will accept rides requests from and who we won't.
> 
> Problem is, who can tell a Chinese person from other Asian races? I can, because I grew up around different Asian races. Also, who can tell a Chinese national from a Chinese American?
> 
> What about Mr White businessman who just came back from a trip to China. Will drivers hesitate before letting him in their cars?


Glad my car no longer qualifies for airport pickups. If I did still qualify, I'd stop all international pickups.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

who can blame them? uber is deactivating drivers_ for_ picking up asians.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-blocks-drivers-who-picked-up-coronavirus-man.377329/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I had an Asian pax yesterday, and he was a great pax. I’ll take the Asian pax other drivers are afraid to pickup. I’m not worried about the coronavirus.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

when will pax start retaliating against bad drivers by claiming to have the cornona virus?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Maybe its because they're horrible drivers?


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

It's called freedom of association and there is nothing wrong with it no matter what the fake news and social justice crowd say.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Discrimination because of nationality is illegal.
Discrimination because a person may be sick -- is not.

Is there, statistically, a greater chance of an Asian having the bug than a Brit? or a Canadian?
Yes.
Virus are racist.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Discrimination because of nationality is illegal.
> Discrimination because a person may be sick -- is not.
> 
> Is there, statistically, a greater chance of an Asian having the bug than a Brit? or a Canadian?
> ...


Is there a greater probability that a Brit or Canadian is far dumber then an Asian, yes.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Discrimination because of nationality is illegal.
> Discrimination because a person may be sick -- is not.


If my life is at stake, I will discriminate. That is not limited to the virus, or the flu. If someone walks to my car with a gun in their hand, I won't give a ride - doesn't matter the race. I don't see a difference.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Yesterday I drove two businessmen who run a travel agency. Many of their clients fly back and forth to China.

Now that many airlines have banned flights to China, they were talking about how they just route their clients through other countries. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

I picked a few Asians up from the drug store and the girl was wearing a mask. It appeared they picked up some type of prescription. She said to the guy, they didn't give me anything for my fever. He replies, you can just take Tylenol for that. 

It's been about 2 weeks since that contact and I'm still alive. I'll let you guys know if I die and if it was worth that $3.XX trip with no tip.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cut said:


> I picked a few Asians up from the drug store and the girl was wearing a mask. It appeared they picked up some type of prescription. She said to the guy, they didn't give me anything for my fever. He replies, you can just take Tylenol for that.
> 
> It's been about 2 weeks since that contact and I'm still alive. I'll let you guys know if I die and if it was worth that $3.XX trip with no tip.


If we don't hear back from you we'll understand.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If we don't hear back from you we'll understand.


Okay, I guess that way would be easier than writing the message after dying.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/uber-and-lyft-riders-of-asian-descent-face-coronavirus-panic.html
> Lilian Wang was told by a Lyft driver who picked her up from San Francisco's airport that he had refused rides from people with Asian sounding names.
> Other riders shared similar experiences as fears about the coronavirus continue to spread.
> Lyft and Uber say they have policies that are designed to curb discrimination.


Now the Asians know how the African Americans feel.&#129325;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Not saying this behavior is right, but its almost inevitable. Rideshare drivers are independent contractors, and unlike a brick and mortar jobs, we can chose who we will accept rides requests from and who we won't.
> 
> Problem is, who can tell a Chinese person from other Asian races? I can, because I grew up around different Asian races. Also, who can tell a Chinese national from a Chinese American?
> 
> What about Mr White businessman who just came back from a trip to China. Will drivers hesitate before letting him in their cars?


I get a lot of UCSD students who's name appears in simplified Chinese.
That's a give away, not saying I would refuse the ride. SDSU is all over their Chinese National studen's health now.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> If my life is at stake, I will discriminate. That is not limited to the virus, or the flu. If someone walks to my car with a gun in their hand, I won't give a ride - doesn't matter the race. I don't see a difference.


I will not pick up at airports . I Will refuse service to anybody i want to .
Yes ill pass on china pax yes i am scared ill catch this virus that is (mutating ) already to get you sick again after you already had it ! Yes this is true not reported by us news .
Meaning this virus attacks you twice or more ? meaning your chances of death are no long 3 % more like 6 % but if your not totally over the last virus weak so on will say chances of death near 20 % !! ? A flu virus changes yearly from my understand This corona virus changed in just a month .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I get a lot of UCSD students who's name appears in simplified Chinese.
> That's a give away, not saying I would refuse the ride. SDSU is all over their Chinese National studen's health now.


There's not a lot of info out yet about this virus and exactly how contagious it is. It makes sense that people would want to protect themselves in any way that seems to keep them safe from catching it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> There's not a lot of info out yet about this virus and exactly how contagious it is. It makes sense that people would want to protect themselves in any way that seems to keep them safe from catching it.


If it goes pandemic, I'm staying home.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> I will not pick up at airports . I Will refuse service to anybody i want to .
> Yes ill pass on china pax yes i am scared ill catch this virus that is (mutating ) already to get you sick again after you already had it ! Yes this is true not reported by us news .
> Meaning this virus attacks you twice or more ? meaning your chances of death are no long 3 % more like 6 % but if your not totally over the last virus weak so on will say chances of death near 20 % !! ? A flu virus changes yearly from my understand This corona virus changed in just a month .


You have every right to cancel, or reject, any ride you wish. &#128077;


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

If the riders have connections with a family member or friend with a car, then hiring Lyft and Uber is not neccessary.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I dont care who they are. I just want my cat back.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uber and lyft have policies _designed_ to prevent discrimination.

But they don't work...


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"Their driver then noted that he’s been told to be careful and has refused ride requests from people with Chinese-sounding names. He also asked Wang if she was in fact, a rider called “He,” and noted that he had already turned down that request.

After registering a complaint, Schoolov received a call from a representative from Lyft’s support team informing her that the driver had been removed from the platform."

First, being deactivated for this is bullshit. I think solid grounds for a lawsuit there.

Secondly, if I was in an area where the virus was reported, I would ask every single pax if they have been in China in the last 14 days. Every pax, not just Chinese looking people. Dashcam footage of course also goes without saying. And if they say yes, sorry, cancel.

If the US government is stopping non citizens who have been in China in the last two weeks from entering the country, who the **** does Uber think they are deactivating drivers for taking similar precautions to protect their families and their other riders?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/uber-and-lyft-riders-of-asian-descent-face-coronavirus-panic.html
> Lilian Wang was told by a Lyft driver who picked her up from San Francisco's airport that he had refused rides from people with Asian sounding names.
> Other riders shared similar experiences as fears about the coronavirus continue to spread.
> Lyft and Uber say they have policies that are designed to curb discrimination.


Corona Virus is " Here to Stay" !

Just like the flu.

There is no known " Cure " yet. ( W.H.O.)








THERE IS NO VACCINATION.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> "Their driver then noted that he's been told to be careful and has refused ride requests from people with Chinese-sounding names. He also asked Wang if she was in fact, a rider called "He," and noted that he had already turned down that request.
> 
> After registering a complaint, Schoolov received a call from a representative from Lyft's support team informing her that the driver had been removed from the platform."
> 
> ...


If Uber's reaction to the virus is deactivation for drivers, then, our response may be to avoid driving altogether in certain areas.

Which has been my attitude for the past couple years anyway. Have eliminated bar hours, sporting events, concerts and NYE.

Also, on the hatchet list are certain neighborhoods, complexes and entire portions of the city. Earnings are not where they used to be; however, $/hour, mileage not that bad.

And when in need of serious cash, simply start driving 4:00 AM straight through till around 6:00 for a few days. That seems to work as long as it's not a constant.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> There's not a lot of info out yet about this virus and exactly how contagious it is. It makes sense that people would want to protect themselves in any way that seems to keep them safe from catching it.


You have a better chance of catching a virus on a bus then picking someone up from the airport


Bubsie said:


> "Their driver then noted that he's been told to be careful and has refused ride requests from people with Chinese-sounding names. He also asked Wang if she was in fact, a rider called "He," and noted that he had already turned down that request.
> 
> After registering a complaint, Schoolov received a call from a representative from Lyft's support team informing her that the driver had been removed from the platform."
> 
> ...


uber has suspended drivers in Mexico because they picked up people from China, yet want us to pick these same people up.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Drivers should be more worried about the flu.......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://wtop.com/dc/2020/03/protect...d-come-into-play-amidst-coronavirus-concerns/
*Leaders worry that coronavirus concerns could spark violations of DC's Human Rights Act*








Kristi King | @KingWTOP
March 20, 2020, 10:33 PM

share on facebook
share on twitter
share via email
print
D.C. leaders are worried that coronavirus concerns could fuel human rights violations.
D.C.'s Human Rights Act protects people from discrimination for up to 21 different traits.
"We know that COVID-19 does not discriminate against people and neither should we," said Michelle Thomas, who works in the Civil Rights Section of the Office of the Attorney General for the District of Columbia.
"The one's I've heard a lot about during this pandemic is discrimination based upon race, national origin, age, family responsibilities and disabilities," Thomas said.

She spoke Friday during a conference call with dozens of Advisory Neighborhood Commissioners. D.C. Attorney General Karl Racine hosted the call.
"I think it's the time for you as leaders to make clear that Asian Americans, Chinese Americans are absolutely not the cause of the virus, that they deserve our respect, our support, and indeed, our love," Racine told the commissioners listening in.
Thomas provided examples of "hostile," potentially actionable situations fueled by coronavirus concerns. Calling the disease the Chinese virus was among them.
"Comments such as blaming Asians or Asian Americans for the pandemic, and then suspending them from work or denying them equal access to work opportunities, such as teleworking. This is unlawful discrimination," Thomas said.
Citing other examples, Thomas said senior citizens should not be denied transportation, hours at work or housing situations because of coronavirus-related concerns.
It is illegal under D.C.'s Human Rights Act for companies to fire, demote or deny workers hours based on age, race or national origin.

Also, Thomas said, "Service providers cannot accommodate a patient's request for maybe a non-Asian nurse or maybe a younger doctor or a different cashier because of their fear."
Thomas encourages anyone who is aware of potential violations to report them by calling 202-727-3400, or by emailing a complaint to [email protected].
If you have an individual complaint of discrimination, the Office of Human Rights is the primary D.C. agency that investigates complaints particular to one person.
Complaints can be filed at the Office of Human Rights' website.
_*More Coronavirus News*_

Sign up for news alerts from WTOP
Closings and delays
Income tax filing deadline moved to July 15
US Attorney for Maryland warns of coronavirus fraudsters
Traffic and transit changes in DC, Md. and Va. during coronavirus response
Coronavirus test results in DC, Maryland and Virginia
Coronavirus FAQ: What you need to know

_Like WTOP on Facebook and follow @WTOP on Twitter to engage in conversation about this article and others.
Get breaking news and daily headlines delivered to your email inbox by_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://wtop.com/dc/2020/03/protect...d-come-into-play-amidst-coronavirus-concerns/
> *Leaders worry that coronavirus concerns could spark violations of DC's Human Rights Act*
> 
> 
> ...


tell the dear " Leaders" to worry about mailing those checks !

Everybody is getting it now.

China is doing better.

Catch up with the Times " Leaders"!


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife who is Asian (Not Chinese) is getting discriminated at work by ignorant people.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> There are a lot of uneducated drivers that listen to the propaganda the media spews without question.


How is a virus that originated in China propaganda for drivers who serve asian customers? Lets keep this one simple. Forget the Left the right, democrat, republican, white, black. The virus originated in China, a culture that eats exotic animals like we eat chicken. Animals that carry viruses that are known to cross-contaminate humans. How in the hell is that propaganda. THOSE ARE FACTS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyle said:


> My wife who is Asian (Not Chinese) is getting discriminated at work by ignorant people.


my donut lady is Chineese.
I tip her every morning
When i pick up a dozen donuts for the crew.

( still not sick)


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Tell 'em to take a taxi : D


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

Actually had a few Asian pax this week, I give 2 Doo doos if it's airport you'll get a ride if not oh well almost everything that's not going 20+ miles is human trafficking me, requires free labor or pays illegal wages after costs from the 1970s & the 13th amendment, article 21 of international rights, along with labor laws gives me the right not to be coerced or defrauded into working for free.

I can doos math for 5+ years no pickups in the tmz, live 30 miles or close to airport IGNORED, no Walmarts, stores, malls, restaurants, churches, rail stations, bus stops, schools, events, bars... as way less % of riders going to airport from there, it's 90% hotels 30+ miles from airports & locals within a few miles going to one, haven't turned app on after 5pm in 5+ years after 7pm it's less airports too

Ar less than 10%, cr is now 50+% used to be 20ish but Uber getting sued so much they've stopped caring or threatening over it either way I don't care if their black, white, yellow, pink, purple...going to a crack house, meth den, brothel, church, synagoug, trailer park, projects...wherever if it paid legal wages I'd take em 

After all the pay cuts I cancel on rematches not going towards home base

It's about profit nothing more nothing less, I'm sure most drivers feel the same & honestly I wouldn't expect a senior citizen to have to pick up or drop off in the projects late at night or a woman to pick up drunk men or frat Bros it's their car not the cab companies, there's no partitions fine by me if people are prudent if they feel unsafe


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I pick up everybody , but on Friday I was near a bank and I saw a Brinks armored truck 😀
For the first time I stared at the armed guard and his armored truck containing 1,000000000,000$ 🤔usually I never pay attention to those guys but yesterday I did.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> I pick up everybody , but on Friday I was near a bank and I saw a Brinks armored truck &#128512;
> For the first time I stared at the armed guard and his armored truck containing 1,000000000,000$ &#129300;usually I never pay attention to those guys but yesterday I did.


Sounds like you were contemplating?
&#127974;&#127974;&#127974;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> I pick up everybody , but on Friday I was near a bank and I saw a Brinks armored truck &#128512;
> For the first time I stared at the armed guard and his armored truck containing 1,000000000,000$ &#129300;usually I never pay attention to those guys but yesterday I did.


H E WAS DELIVERING ROLLS OF PENNIES TO THE BANK . . . .


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you were contemplating?
> &#127974;&#127974;&#127974;


Don't be surprised ... you will see people doing crazy stuff. Local grocery stores have multiple security guards inside the stores now.



tohunt4me said:


> H E WAS DELIVERING ROLLS OF PENNIES TO THE BANK . . . .


Banks have no cash.
Hollywood and athletes need to be careful.
Looting will be a factor if this goes on 4 months &#128512;



Another Uber Driver said:


> https://wtop.com/dc/2020/03/protect...d-come-into-play-amidst-coronavirus-concerns/
> *Leaders worry that coronavirus concerns could spark violations of DC's Human Rights Act*
> 
> 
> ...


Is it racist if a Chinese driver decides not to pick them up?

World has changed upside down 
All the Uber/Lyft drivers want to work in the hood &#128512;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/uber-and-lyft-riders-of-asian-descent-face-coronavirus-panic.html
> Lilian Wang was told by a Lyft driver who picked her up from San Francisco's airport that he had refused rides from people with Asian sounding names.
> Other riders shared similar experiences as fears about the coronavirus continue to spread.
> Lyft and Uber say they have policies that are designed to curb discrimination.


Really need the level of detailed, organized news threads that CF used to bring. &#128532;

We would have recieved all important updates that impact the RS community and all in general. &#128532;

&#128148;


----------

